# My videos~!



## LinnyChanPL (Oct 3, 2016)

Me again  

Besides arts/posters I used to make a lot of videos as well...Mostly game montages. You can check my playlist for Assassin's Creed ones here:
_=All Assassin's Creed MONTAGES= - YouTube_
*
So here we go with few vids of mine:

GAME MONTAGES*

1. K R I E G - basically the first big montage I did, back in 2013.






2. K R I E G 2.0 - continuation of the first one






*FURRY STUFF*

1. X DO YOU X - a simple animation #1






2. Angels - a simple animation #2






*Aaaaaand some random stuff from Skyrim...*






www.youtube.com: Skyrim - Electrika

www.youtube.com: Lin is bored in Skyrim

Tell me whatcha thinking about them


----------

